# PPG powder coat paint



## phoenix8538 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey fellas! Does anyone know if there's a data sheet for powder like there is for liquid? My manager and I've looked everywhere and I haven't been able to find anything.

I'm looking for a cure range since my boss thinks it should be 360 degrees for an hour and I think that time frame is entirely to long and that's why were having outgas problems.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

